# Looted Arachnarok



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

My blog (Chaos Brushes) is about to hit 40,000 views. I am very happy and I thank everyone that has been visiting my blog. 40,000 is a special number for Warhammer and I intend to create something cool for everyone.

A looted Arachnarok.

Below are WIP pictures of the conversion, mostly from plasticard. Please let me know what I can add/change for it.

It will be a small diorama with the Ork looted Arachnarok smashing through some Catachans. The setting is in Catacha, so I will include jungle tress and assorted flora. 



















The placement of the Orks and Grots


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That is awesome! Brilliant idea. The only thing I'd say is the turret to me needs to be bigger for a gun that size. At the moment it looks barely big enough to take a shell suitable for that bad boy cannon.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Excellent idea and it's looking good so far.

Khornes Fist is right about the turret enclosure for the back of the gun.

I can see that it needs to be small to fit into the 'howdah' and leave room for all the crew and with that in mind I would suggest scrapping the turret and going for a open gun platform much like the Basilisk's but on a small turntable.

This would give you the space you need and give you a chance to add some more detail.

Either way inspired concept and I look forward to seeing more work on it soon.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Try have some chains or wires going down to the for-body or head of the spider to make it look more rigid. Looks like everything is just balancing ontop of that huge bak of it. I also side with Khorne's Fist about the gun. 

I would very much like to see a smaller platform just over the head of the spider with an ork reins to give him control of the beast.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Really reminds me of what I thought of when it first came out.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Moriouce said:


> I would very much like to see a smaller platform just over the head of the spider with an ork reins to give him control of the beast.


Excellent idea. A crazed squig herder or wierd boy in control of this beastie would be cool. With a suitably large set of ear muffs considering he'd be sitting under that cannon.


----------



## Zognutz (Jun 15, 2011)

great start, looks fantastic.

I'd be more inclined to use the rules for a squigoth though, opponent permitting ofc.

It certainly looks like a WS model... it looks evil infact, have some rep


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I have updated the model additional bionic gubbins reinforced parts on the bottom of the howdah. Also did the diorama.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Orks and Grots are done.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Great work on the crew- keep up the good work!


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Base done.

























Next is da itzy spida!


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

I didn't want the spider to be just black, that would be boring. I did a search of some spider colors and one caught my eye.

Here's the img.
http://images.mylot.com/userImages/images/postphotos/2234774.jpg

And on the Arachnarok


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Awesome mate! The more orky goodness the better. The paint job so far is stunning too, I reckon with a spider painted like that I could scare the piss out my mum with it!

+ rep!:biggrin:


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

And it is done.

This was a hard nut to crack. First off the plasticard conversion was built as I progress. So there wasn't really a concept sketch of it at all. Overall I'm pretty happy with the results especially the Arachnarok's color.










































I'm thinking of doing something smaller scale in the future, these large projects are weighting me down.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I love it, but if anything it needs more DAKKA DAKKA DAKA MOAR GUNZ.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome work Mrchaos. One of the best orky looted jobs I've ever seen. The paint job is brilliantly realistic. If this is what you can do with large scale models, please don't limit yourself to the smaller ones.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The paint and conversion are well pulled off but I will be truthful, there is something lacking overall on the platform and it looks front heavy. Someone mentioned earlier that the gun seems off and I have to agree. There is no real place to load it. I would suggest building a "gunners box" off the back to help the overall balance and feel of the piece. But that is just an opinion and it is nicely done.


----------

